# Rikon 70-050 vs 70-100



## Spin_Me (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the difference between these 2 cant seem to find alot on the 70-050...local Klingspor store has it on sale think it may be a demo. Trying to decide between the Rikon and the PSI Turncrafter for pens and stoppers dont foresee any bowls in the future for whichever one i go with as i have a jet 1642 for those. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 27, 2010)

On this chart, the only difference I see is the weight and speeds...


----------



## Spin_Me (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 29, 2010)

Rikon doesn't make the 70-050 anymore.  I have the 70-100 and it is a very nice lathe.


----------



## Spin_Me (Dec 29, 2010)

nava1uni said:


> Rikon doesn't make the 70-050 anymore.  I have the 70-100 and it is a very nice lathe.



Thats why i think the one they had on sell was a demo...think the price was 249.00 which seems pretty fair...my concern is the slowest speed on the 70-050 is 700 which in some reading seems pretty fast...also if they done away with the 70-050 and the 70-100 has a slower bottom speed and a faster top speed maybe there is a reason behind it


----------



## dow (Dec 29, 2010)

Why don't you give the folks at Rikon a call and ask them what the differences are?  You can find their phone number on their website: http://www.rikontools.com/.  They're nice folks, and I would think that they'd be glad to fill you in on the differences.  They should also be able to tell you if parts are still available for it, which could be important down the road.

I have the 70-100 as do some other members here.  It's a fine lathe.  On the price, I see them go on sale at woodcraft fairly often (3-4 times a year).  I gave 279 for mine new a year and a half ago, while it was on sale.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 29, 2010)

Woodcraft has the 70-100 on sale quite frequently. You can usually get it for under $300.00 on sale. I bought mine a year and a half ago for $259.00. And I think it's a very good lathe.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 29, 2010)

The 70-50 is the older model with the slowest speed being 700. The 70-100 model goes down below 500 and has a heavier bed.

That is from the Ricon Rep.

Both are excellent lathes and the Woodcraft guys here say they have NO problems with them.


----------

